# Ladder Movement



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

They should have a similar measurement system for the cleanliness of one’s underwear when that happens.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I will not miss that at all. Especially when on the 40.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

True dat. I did something stupid this fall with my stepladder. I saw a spot I missed on a ceiling. I wanted to hit it real quick and move on........dummy me, I had my drops down on a laminate floor and leaned the ladder at a steep angle figuring I only had to stand on the bottom rung for all of 3 seconds. Yep, the movement started immediately and down I went. I mean, how stupid can one be? In my case, VERY!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

When I first started painting, lifts were just starting to be readily available. Many painters would still lash a 20 section to a 40 footer to reach those high spots. When you get ladder movement atop of that set up it very well could result in another type of movement! Kids, don't try this at home.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Worst ladder fall I ever had was off of a 4' step ladder onto a paved driveway. Sheared the tibia straight down about 8". 4 lag bolt and 2 screws later it was repaired. Best weather forecaster ever.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

What would working on this type of scaffolding do to your heart rate? 






Bamboo scaffolding has been erected to heights in excess of 1,000 ft in Hong Kong.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

They'd make nice tomato stakes for my garden, but I wouldn't want to work 10' off the ground on the stuff. Although they say bamboo is very strong.

I wonder if those shoes the guy in the first pic is wearing are OSHA approved. They look comfy.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I imagine my heart was beating like crazy when I took my worse fall. It didn't even involve a ladder. I was painting a new house that incorporated a fire pole for the kids. The pole was accommodated by what was basically a closet with no floor on the second floor. I was spraying primer on the ceilings, moving backwards when next thing I know I'm falling. I walked right into the fire pole closet and fell 12 feet to the subfloor below. Luckily I landed square on my back. Cracked a few ribs and an acute case of embarrassment. Sat there for a few minutes, got back up and went back to work. That was one of my first jobs, I was young, had a wife and new daughter at home. I couldn't afford to be not working.

It's bad enough to fall off a ladder but at least you know why you're falling. When you're working and start falling and have no idea why, that's a different feeling all together.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw a video years ago of some buildings in china where one had bamboo scaffold and one had metal. Some very high winds came up and took the metal scaffold down and the bamboo was still standing. The stuff was swaying in the wind but still up. Would not want to be on it.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is what happened on Michigan Ave in Chicago on an extremely windy Saturday afternoon. This swing stage was tied off on Friday, for the weekend and was ripped loose by very high winds, imagine if this was a weekday and the workers were on it!


----------

